# Crazy Internet Pictures (no! not *that* kind!)



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2005)

it looks to be tiny... but i must culture them!
http://www.myriapoda.org/chilopoda/Otostigminae/slides/otostigmine_MM.html


----------



## pandinus (Aug 29, 2005)

that looks really familiar. hmmm could this be it?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2005)

holy crap!

how big is that? where did you get it? how long have you head it and what do you know about it?

that things is awesome looking man!


----------



## darkeye (Aug 29, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> that looks really familiar. hmmm could this be it?


Now, John... 
Pass that over here and nobody gets hurt. ;P 

Please?


No, really... please?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 29, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> that looks really familiar. hmmm could this be it?


awesome coloration


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful pede

Too bad it's tiny


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2005)

thanx for pointing out that site,...

just noticed they have a picture of my sc.subspinipes on it,...
mmm don't quite remember them asking permision for that


----------



## pandinus (Aug 30, 2005)

hi there. unfortunately the pede in my picture is not alive. but i can tell you all i know about it. I collected it in the Iao Valley in Maui Hawaii. It is about 3", and there were tons of them in the jungle. unfortunately mine did not survive the trip back home. if there are any shots that might help ID it, i have more in my archive somewhere. If any one ever goes to Maui, i can tell you where to catch these and a cherry red S subspinipes morph.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 30, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> hi there. unfortunately the pede in my picture is not alive. but i can tell you all i know about it. I collected it in the Iao Valley in Maui Hawaii. It is about 3", and there were tons of them in the jungle. unfortunately mine did not survive the trip back home. if there are any shots that might help ID it, i have more in my archive somewhere. If any one ever goes to Maui, i can tell you where to catch these and a cherry red S subspinipes morph.


dang, i can already tell this thread is the beginning of story for me involving large numbers of centipedes in my pants...  :8o


----------



## gustavowright (Aug 30, 2005)

:razz: Hey!! A hawaiian pede we got here...it must be a surfer pede one..hehehhe just kidding..anyways.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> dang, i can already tell this thread is the beginning of story for me involving large numbers of centipedes in my pants...  :8o


That should be easy for you after your centipede handling research.  A Pede pants packing post.  Ha!  Seems like small ones wouldn't be that hard to bring back.  And if 'they' found it....."How'd that get in my suitcase!  Man, glad you found that.  That thing could've bit me!"


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Sweet Pede!*

Man I'd love to get my hands on one o them bad boys


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 31, 2005)

A friend of mine in Texas said he transported a centipede in one of those plastic toothbrush holders, which has a small hole in one end for air to get in. Wouldn't even make a bulge in the pocket while going through security.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 31, 2005)

i just walked through with it in my carry-on. it went through scanners and everything, but i was never stopped or anything. of course i do have somewhat of a reputation for being lucky in that way.


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 31, 2005)

When I came back I had a four inch folding knice in my carryon bag. Security didn't pick up on it. Makes you feel safe, doesn't it?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 31, 2005)

If ballpoint pens are allowed on planes you could always empty one of those out and put a pede inside. There's even an air hole... You just need a good explanation why you keep several houndred ballpoint pens


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 31, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> i just walked through with it in my carry-on. it went through scanners and everything, but i was never stopped or anything. of course i do have somewhat of a reputation for being lucky in that way.


nice 
i have to take my freakin shoes off to make it through those... and that was *before* 9/11

now i dread it... i'm a big guy with a big beard and messy long hair... of course, now i don't mess with them at all, before i used to carry like 15 lbs of metal, and lots of jewelry, and steel toed boots, and whatever else i could think of... just to pick my mom up! hehehehe.... now they don't even let you in the buildings to pick people up


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 31, 2005)

When I came back from Texas they made me take my boots off. It was hilarious. Tons of sand was pouring everywhere.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 31, 2005)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> If ballpoint pens are allowed on planes you could always empty one of those out and put a pede inside. There's even an air hole... You just need a good explanation why you keep several houndred ballpoint pens


"-"Will there be beer?"
-"No."
-"What kind of beer?" "
holy crap! that is funny!



and i'm a bug-collecting, computer-programming super-geek... 500 ball-point pens is all in the average day for me, so it makes the perfect cover  ;P


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 31, 2005)

Do centipedes make noise?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 31, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> Do centipedes make noise?


i've never heard one shriek, or stridulate, or make a noise by itself, if that is what you mean

but they are noisy, in that they scrabble up the walls of their tanks, clank and clunk as they move things around, and sometimes sing opera


well, i might be wrong about the opera


----------



## pandinus (Aug 31, 2005)

the subspinipes i caught escaped in my room 30 min. before checkout. and this was a ritzy hotel, too! i may not have got the pede, but i got one hilarious story, which is almost as good. and, fearing escape or confiscation at customs, i grabbed a few pics of it, here is the best one.








John


----------



## Kasha (Aug 31, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> When I came back I had a four inch folding knice in my carryon bag. Security didn't pick up on it. Makes you feel safe, doesn't it?


Lucky turd!  I had to put the stroller and my 2 year old daughter's "Bear Bear" stuffed animal into the x-ray machine.  She screeched the whole time it was in there and then they took my INFANT NAILCLIPPERS!!!
Yep, INFANT nail clippers.  Now what exactly could I have done with a teeny blade that is only the length of a newborn INFANTS nail?!?!?  But they let my keep my knitting needle...hmmm.  Now that could take an eye out.  Go figure.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 1, 2005)

Kasha said:
			
		

> Lucky turd!  I had to put the stroller and my 2 year old daughter's "Bear Bear" stuffed animal into the x-ray machine.  She screeched the whole time it was in there and then they took my INFANT NAILCLIPPERS!!!
> Yep, INFANT nail clippers.  Now what exactly could I have done with a teeny blade that is only the length of a newborn INFANTS nail?!?!?  But they let my keep my knitting needle...hmmm.  Now that could take an eye out.  Go figure.


i think that it is so funny what is allowed and what isn't allowed

i keep a pen hooked to my shirt collar or ID-card necklace while i'm at work... i can pull it open and jam it into someone's carotid in MUCH less time than it would take me to reach into my pocket, open a knife, and stab someone

... and i have never seen anyone look at my pen twice.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 1, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> the subspinipes i caught escaped in my room 30 min. before checkout. and this was a ritzy hotel, too! i may not have got the pede, but i got one hilarious story, which is almost as good. and, fearing escape or confiscation at customs, i grabbed a few pics of it, here is the best one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Son of a diddly!  I don't like to fly.  I will, I just don't like it.  I used to go up in a Cessna about twice a week for a year and got sick almost every time  If I'm not going out of the country, I will try to do what it takes to get the gas money.  Those are some nutty airport stories......  Well what if you DO get caught with a pede in your pants when you get back to the US?  What do they do to you?  You get fined?  Get a speech?  Thrown in jail?....


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 1, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine in Texas said he transported a centipede in one of those plastic toothbrush holders, which has a small hole in one end for air to get in. Wouldn't even make a bulge in the pocket while going through security.


Dude...great idea.

Next time I'm in scolopendra country, I'm so doing that

Edit: I forgot the metal plate I have in my leg. It would be rather hard to act suprised if they noticed that


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2005)

*S.h.c culture cup*

VERY interesting way of culturing  S. heros c.

S.h.c with eggs

S.h.c with 1i's

Picture Index Page... SWEET herp collecting stuff!


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2005)

*fsu.edu photomicrograph*

Microscopy anyone?

2x microscopic shot of head/fangs

micrograph index they have some neat non-bug stuff in there


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2005)

*origami centipede!*

how clever is this!?

Origami!?

dang... all kinds of origami bugs!
http://www.origamihouse.jp/book/original/insects2/insects2.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2005)

*Galapagos centipede*

pic of a centipede from Gala!


http://www.giant-head-statues.org/~gio/centipede.jpg


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, I would like that pair of sunglasses with the centipede please.  I think these will eventually make their way into the US.  If I'm not mistaken, they don't ONLY exist on the Gala. Islands, right?  People let names and associations get to their perceptions too much.  An animal may be on a protected island but also be on a continent instead of only on a few little islands.  But ooooooohh, it's on the Galapagos Islands.  I believe in conservation but I like to dig for the truth too.  Stay away from fanaticism.  That might not be the case here with this sp. but,... maybe.  When anybody hears about the "Galapagos Islands", it's "can't touch this".  OK, I'm rationalizing!  Just give me one of those centipedes, dadgummit!


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 29, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> OK, I'm rationalizing!  Just give me one of those centipedes, dadgummit!



i'm more than willing to trade another little piece of my soul for one of those 

i think if you offered me a basket of Malaysian Jewels, Sc. gala' and Sc. giganteas you could walk away with my whole crusty black little soul  ;P


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 5, 2005)

*Scolopendra of Taiwan*

http://myweb.hinet.net/home4/chaojuilung/scolopendromorpha.htm

Order -> Family -> Genus PICTURE key

AWESOME close ups of Rhysida spiracles

once again, we'll to wait from the word from Randolph on the accuracy


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 5, 2005)

Pretty effing interesting!  I bookmarked that page in order to reference it when I catch that mystery pede that no one has seen but me!  Ha!


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.myriapoda.org/chilopoda/Scolopendrinae/slides/Cormocephalus_MM.html

look at those terminators!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Pretty interesting pede; add that one to my wish list


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2007)

*S. heros vs Western Whiptail Lizard*

http://cabezaprieta.org/arthropod_page.php?id=2125

A moderately large S. heros cf arizonensis either killing or just eating a whiptail
http://cabezaprieta.org/images/public/cintipede_03.jpg
http://cabezaprieta.org/images/public/cintipede_04.jpg
http://cabezaprieta.org/images/public/cintipede_05.jpg
http://cabezaprieta.org/images/public/cintipede_06.jpg


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2007)

http://www.bio.sdsu.edu/pub/spiders/Spring06/Spring06-Pages/Image18.html

i think it might be a Scolopocryptops.

bright orange pede with a red head with eggs, at any rate 

it appears that the centipede is from california, which would sort of substatiate the Scolopocryptops guess.


----------



## P.jasonius (May 18, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> http://www.myriapoda.org/chilopoda/Scolopendrinae/slides/Cormocephalus_MM.html
> 
> look at those terminators!


It's got badonkadonk terminators!


----------



## Stylopidae (May 19, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> http://cabezaprieta.org/arthropod_page.php?id=2125
> 
> A moderately large S. heros cf arizonensis either killing or just eating a whiptail
> http://cabezaprieta.org/images/public/cintipede_03.jpg
> ...



Awesome pics of my favorite species


----------

